

Ask YC: Good distance graduate certificate/masters programs in C.S.? - holdenk

I'm going to be working full-time next year and I'm looking for a way to continue my CS education by doing something like a graduate certificate or part-time distance masters.
I'm going to be in the states [namely Seattle,WA] , but as an alien (meaning wildly varying tuition).
I'm wondering: What are some good schools with distance graduate-certificate or masters programs in C.S.?
Also what are the type of undergrad marks/ GRE scores required for most programs?
Are there other tests besides the GRE I should look into doing for international distance programs?
======
rms
As far as well-respected schools with distance CS programs, I think it's
between the Universities of Maryland and Illinois.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=131047>

Also try <http://searchyc.com>, this has been asked before

